# Diogmites Neoternatus - Hanging-Thief Robber Fly



## TheFantasticG (Aug 2, 2011)

Diogmites Neoternatus - Hanging-Thief Robber Fly. Don't see these very often at all...

#1



Diogmites Neoternatus - Hanging-Thief Robber Fly by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#2



Diogmites Neoternatus - Hanging-Thief Robber Fly by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#3



Diogmites Neoternatus - Hanging-Thief Robber Fly by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#4



Diogmites Neoternatus - Hanging-Thief Robber Fly by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

It was two of them... Looks like they had just gotten done mating or one was trying to mate with the other... Or one was trying to kill the other.

#5



Diogmites Neoternatus - Hanging-Thief Robber Fly by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#6



Diogmites Neoternatus - Hanging-Thief Robber Fly by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

So needless to say, I rarely see them. First I've seen in over a year. I took many pictures.

#7



Diogmites Neoternatus - Hanging-Thief Robber Fly by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

#8



Diogmites Neoternatus - Hanging-Thief Robber Fly by The Fantastic G, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------

